# Stash busting..



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have quite the stash.. little bits, big bits.. but all different fibers and weights.
Is there anything I can do/is it tacky/how to moosh all of the different fibers together?
And... if I empty out my stash a bit, get rid of the stuff that really has no use, then-theoretically- I can get more fiber. Right?
Useful fiber.
Fiber with a project in mind.
Right??
I googled 'stash busting' and see a lot of patterns, but it's all sock year or all sport weight.
I don't have that much of one type.. I don't think.
Hmm... I should dig deeper in the stash.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Last year I donated a whole bunch of partial skeins and "little bits" to the local elementary school. They have little weaving looms in the art department and the kids make mug rugs and such. They are always so happy to get more yarn!


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

In one of the Harry Potter movies, Mrs weasley wears this fabulous sweater. Multi colored awesomess, the sleeves dont match. I would love to make this someday. I do make socks with different colors, as long as the yarn is similar content and wash ability. I think they would be great.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

".....then-theoretically- I can get more fiber. Right?....."

Love it!
Why is it the amount of stuff always increases to fill the space provided?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it is worth dividing it into different types and washabilities, at least.
Then you will be more likely to make something useful from what is there. 

Donate the stuff you hate, or even throw it out if it is that bad. 
Nobody will ever know!

If you need some sort of encouragement to get more fiber I think you are in the right place.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Wool dryer balls?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Don't forget you can double or triple yarn to make it a thicker yarn. You can always try to sell some of it here too if you want.


----------



## Kasidy (Oct 20, 2002)

A couple of years ago I tried to reduce a stash that goes back longer than a lot of you have been alive! I made a map of the US afghan for the GDs. Various shades of black and gray for the edges and with fifty states I used up tons of small bits! As Marchwind says you can combine the lighter yarn to equal worsted weight. It came out great--a free pattern on Ravelry (sorry I just do not know how to post links--but easy to find)


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Look up Kaffe Fasset. Years ago his designs used only small bits of fibers. A lot of Rowan designs from the late 90's did the same.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Or be really boring and turn them into squares and make a throw out of them. the more different sizes/colours the better.

PS your staches all make me jealous!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

GAM has the right of it.
Divide it all up into separate types, weights, and washabilities. Then you will really know where you stand. 
I have a considerable stash, and several years ago, she gave me the same advice. I "did the deed", and have managed to keep it divided since. I have bins for each type of fiber I have. 
The other thing I do, is when I finish a project, and there is that little bit left, I go ahead and make a mitered square out of it, and tuck it into it's respective bin.
Anything over say 1/4 skein, goes in the bin as it is, I just throw it on my ball winder to "tighten" it up first. I also attach the label that came with it. That way I know what it was to begin with.
When I am out of motivation, I'll grab a bin, and start sewing squares. 
Over the years I've made several really nice throws out of those odd bits.
The Hexalpuff's (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt ) have really become a favorite of mine as well.
Made lot's and lots of them. They call for sock weight, but done up in worsted, or even bulky, they come out really awesome!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just finished a small throw made of all kinds of wool, some even hand spun. Some of the yarn was 100% and other was 90%. Turned out great.
The other things I do is make tiny G sqs and make them into xmas ornaments...tie them on gift bags. Some times I add a bell, button or something. Those I mix any kind of yarn.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

There is hope!
Thank you ladies!
And I am a huge fan of multi-strand working.
Apparently I just can't leave well enough alone. Almost all my work has a thin strand of something added in.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

the Weasley Sleeves, like this? Yes, that would bust a stash wide open!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I am makeing this sweater right now out of little stuffs from my stash. Some are doubled with bought wool. I usally save this stuff for intarsia hats,but this is for me. This is all I have gotten done, I take little balls of yarn with me when dh and I travel to the store or such.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I have the pattern for that Weasley sweater, it's in one of the Harry Potter Knits books. I'll have to look and see which one..
Love that cape, and 7th, that sweater is really cool as well. Is there a pattern? Or just sort of a hit and miss type thing?:happy2:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Baby Surprise jacket also makes great use of end bits.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

hercsmama said:


> I have the pattern for that Weasley sweater, it's in one of the Harry Potter Knits books. I'll have to look and see which one..
> Love that cape, and 7th, that sweater is really cool as well. Is there a pattern? Or just sort of a hit and miss type thing?:happy2:


I did not look for a pattern,just pinned the picture and thought it would make a nice sweater for working in. I ruin everything I wear, I swear.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm, the Harry Potter knits look interesting. Actually wearing them, though, would probably take a lot of work. How do folks keep that kind of sleeve from ending up tangled in their spinning wheel, in the dishwater or on their plate?

I sort yarn by "do I like it" and "done liking it now". All the do-I-like-it stuff is easy to find space for. The rest of it I give to my friend who knits to sell and she adds them into her projects.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think there is a whole book called Oddball Knits, maybe your library might have it, it may be out of print but I don't really know. I'm sure you can look it up on Ravlry too on pattern search, just type in Oddball...... Whatever you want. Basically you just take your odds and ends of yarn and tie them all together and make a big ball of yarn. You can cut lengths to make better color changes. The knots become part of the design.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Your baby surprise jacket has such a pretty berries look with that touch of green - so nice. Did you ever do an adult size?

I finished off a bunch of odd bits in double ended scarves - well, that's what I called them. Divide each bit in half and start two identical scarves (Made the side fringe tie-in cut very short), then do the grafty thing to join in the middle. Long or short, folks went nuts for them. And it was fun to noodle around with slip stitch patterns and all those Barbara Walker things. The lighter weight yarns made for wavy edges, all to the good. One piece looked like a bow tie.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Your baby surprise jacket has such a pretty berries look with that touch of green - so nice. Did you ever do an adult size?


 isn't that a nice little sweater? I stole the picture from ravelry - that's not one I did (though I need to). 

And yes, I have seen Baby Surprise jackets in adult sizes!

This gal also made a cute kimono out of her handspun and I think it makes a good stash buster.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is an idea that came across my FaceBook feed.
http://www.gazetteseries.co.uk/news...dozens_of_Twiddlemuffs_for_dementia_patients/


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair, I can't say my lazy heart isn't relieved you didn't knit this one as well. I follow all the projects in the other threads and I just don't know how you guys do it.

When I figured out the yardage and weight of a surprise jacket for myself (and $$$!) I put it out of my mind forever. Kinda felt like an exercise in why bugs can't grow as big as elephants.

Anywho, it's a nice pick, and so's the guy in the big sweater. Like the way it's patched up along the front. I bet she made her own skirt too.


----------

